

The API myth - slay2k
http://romy.posterous.com/the-api-myth

======
dasil003
One of the key benefits of no craigslist API is missing.

By forcing everyone to use the same crappy interface, they prevent power
shoppers from snapping up the best deals and diluting the quality of the
postings. It's hard to find good stuff on craigslist, but it's equally hard
for everyone, so the common folk have a decent shot at it, which keeps them
coming back.

I love that craigslist operates this way because it's so antithetical to
everything silicon valley stands for, and yet they are phenomenally
successful.

~~~
derefr
Craigslist shopping can go ahead and continue being craigslist shopping; it's
unique and different, and has its niche. However, most people I know use
craigslist for other things than shopping, where the value of something isn't
quite as clear—rooms for rent, personals, job offers and the like. No one's
going to be "snapping up" a personal ad with an automated interface, except
for the paysite spammers who already do by one hack or another. However,
creating an interface that gave these posts more structure both going in and
coming out would be great for everyone involved.

